# 3 word game



## bella1210

they have one on byc  so i will make one on here.  it is just like the one word game.   say three words.  i will start

i have a


----------



## Mea

bella1210 said:
			
		

> they have one on byc  so i will make one on here.  it is just like the one word game.   say three words.  i will start
> 
> i have a


really big, green


----------



## bella1210

chicken so i


----------



## Mea

bella1210 said:
			
		

> chicken so i


made a sign


----------



## bella1210

and then i


----------



## dbunni

put her in


----------



## bella1210

a big cage


----------



## Mea

bella1210 said:
			
		

> a big cage


The door wouldn't


----------



## bella1210

shut so i


----------



## Mea

bella1210 said:
			
		

> shut so i


placed an ad


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

asking for help.


----------



## KrystalMarie

Then I called


----------



## bella1210

a chicken for


----------



## Shiloh Acres

Advice. He said


----------



## bella1210

that i had


----------



## Hollywood Goats

to fix it


----------



## KrystalMarie

Or the chicken


----------



## Mea

KrystalMarie said:
			
		

> Or the chicken


might cry.  So


----------



## dbunni

on BYC begging


----------



## KrystalMarie

For Sunflower seeds!


----------



## Hollywood Goats

to plant in


----------



## Mea

KrystalMarie said:
			
		

> For Sunflower seeds!


Super magical seeds


----------



## KrystalMarie

that would make


----------



## dbunni

the chicken be


----------



## Mea

the strongest, bravest


----------



## KrystalMarie

Chicken with the


----------



## Mea

flourescent pink feather


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

The chicken then


----------



## Mea

announced to all


----------



## KrystalMarie

the other chickens


----------



## Mea

" I'm a canidate


----------



## KrystalMarie

in the best


----------



## Mea

election ever ! "  Then


----------



## KrystalMarie

The big chicken


----------



## Mea

grabbed his hat


----------



## KrystalMarie

And went to


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

the farmer's market.


----------



## Mea

While there he


----------



## SpringtimeMeadow

found some pie


----------



## Mea

"Banana cream or


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

apple would taste


----------



## Mea

pretty good, with


----------



## KrystalMarie

With my peach


----------



## Mea

icecream.   Now the


----------



## jimmythegoat

farmer's market was


----------



## Mea

closing soon.  So


----------



## bella1210

i went to


----------



## Mea

sleep.   Next morning


----------



## bella1210

i went to


----------



## Mea

get my hat


----------



## bella1210

then i went


----------



## Mea

across the road.


----------



## bella1210

to see my


----------



## Mea

last chicken with


----------



## Oreo

all my relatives.


----------



## bella1210

so then i


----------



## Mea

took some time


----------



## bella1210

to go see


----------



## TigerLilly

why the chicken


----------



## bella1210

was makeing so


----------



## Mea

loud a racket.


----------



## TigerLilly

I was surprised


----------



## bella1210

by how much


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

feathers there was


----------



## Mea

in one small


----------



## abooth

but pretty house


----------



## Mea

The feathers were


----------



## TigerLilly

scattered everywhere and


----------



## Mea

made me sneeze.


----------



## MysticScorpio82

I wonder why


----------



## Mea

so many feathers


----------



## MysticScorpio82

were there, but


----------



## Mea

I needed to


----------



## ChickenGirl11

eat them all


----------



## collector

before they were


----------



## aimee

seen by my


----------



## Dutchgirl

naked neck chickens


----------



## aimee

because they would


----------



## Dutchgirl

keel over and


----------



## elevan

laugh so hard


----------



## bella1210

that they had


----------



## woodleighcreek

To run to


----------



## Sparks Fly

little girls room


----------



## Pancake in the River

where they would


----------



## woodleighcreek

get the spider


----------



## Chikn Luva

and put it

(I am luvinmychickens from BYC. I believe we have talked a little bit bella1012. I see you a lot on there)


----------



## woodleighcreek

In a jar


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

and eat it


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

with tomato sauce


----------



## 2seth2

and fried bacon


----------



## EllieMay

being careful to


----------



## Queen Mum

avoid the bones.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

that were scattered


----------



## 2seth2

around the yard


----------



## EllieMay

with summer approaching


----------



## 2seth2

i dashed toward


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

the tiny door


----------



## Ms. Research

opened to find


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

My polish hen


----------



## 2seth2

eating thanksgiving with


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

3 little pigs


----------



## EllieMay

and a wolf


----------



## 2seth2

eating alot of


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

tasty new candy


----------



## EllieMay

while staring at


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

The mona lisa


----------



## EllieMay

.


    Suddenly they saw


----------



## 2seth2

a big yellow


----------



## Ravens Haven

giant fuzzy caterpillar


----------



## EllieMay

from southern California


----------



## RPC

with really big


----------



## 2seth2

plate of pie


----------



## aimee

crying because of


----------



## 2seth2

the big bad


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

rabbit that held


----------



## Perfect Piggies

a giant snake


----------



## bnbfarm

with big fangs


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

that always ate


----------



## 2seth2

purple cream pies


----------



## happytraylz

in my bathroom


----------



## silky_3699

where I kept


----------



## capretta

some really noisy


----------



## silky_3699

red Egyptian geese


----------



## jessica_1285

And some blue


----------



## EllieMay

diamonds with silver


----------



## stitchcounting

but never shine


----------



## EllieMay

in the moonlight


----------



## Shelly May

that is why


----------



## EllieMay

Bigfoot will never


----------



## Shelly May

be able to


----------



## Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat

sing silly songs


----------



## stitchcounting

New Years Eve


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123

while meeting a


----------



## EllieMay

mangy coyote with


----------

